# My dogs and I



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a picture of my husky (Smokey), my GSD (Zeeva) and I. We are a cute bunch huh?

Since I'm new to the forum I would like to introduce myself and my dogs and hopefully hear your stories as well (best part actually for me!)

Smokey was a foster failure. I wanted to see if I could handle a dog (being a first time dog owner) and to make sure the religious barriers in my life could be curbed/overcome. I am muslim and most muslims believe that having a dog in the house is a sin because they are considered unclean. I however do not find this in the koran and have learned to steer away from this interpretation (after a long struggle and with realization that I couldn't let Smokey go).

I decided to get Smokey a playmate, my Zeeva and they are the best of friends now. They have their quirky moments and whatnot but are extremely well behaved dogs. Both can be off leash and have amazing recall (Zeeva more so than Smokey). Zeeva is a walk beside me kind of girl while Smokey is genetically programed to PULLLL. I have to be wary of both of them when and if I introduce them to a new dog because Zeeva is shy and scared while Smokey is dominant and somewhat aggressive.

Wow this post is getting long but my point is this: I want to be a great master to my dogs and I need YOUR help with that...so keep an eye out for me when I post please and let me know your thoughts. I am very open to criticism or suggestions etc. and I am very curious to hear your story about your dog(s) if you'd like to share with me! 

Always,

Smokey n Zeeva's Mom


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful pic! Welcome!

There is a great bunch here who will always HONESTLY answer your questions!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Very good looking dogs.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome and love your dogs!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to you and both of your beautiful babies.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> This is a picture of my husky (Smokey), my GSD (Zeeva) and I. We are a cute bunch huh?
> 
> Since I'm new to the forum I would like to introduce myself and my dogs and hopefully hear your stories as well (best part actually for me!)
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous picture. That's really interesting about the Muslim belief about dogs in the house being a sin. I did not know that before now. Learn something new everyday! 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## BrianB (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow - so beautiful!!! 

Oh and the dogs look good too!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

*beautiful dogs, i always thought husky's were dead run aways, great that you have recall *


----------

